# Desktopsuche kde 4.4.4 und 4.4.5

## flammenflitzer

Ich aktiviere in den Systemeinstellungen 

x NepomukSemantic Dienste aktivieren 

und

x Strigi-Datei-Indexer aktivieren.

    (Der Strigi-Dienst läuft nicht)

Dann anweden und nichts passiert. gehe ich im Menü einen Reiter zurück und dann wieder auf die Einstellungen, fehlt der Haken bei 

Strigi-Datei-Indexer aktivieren Mache ich ieder einen Haken und "Anwenden"

Wenn ich das oft genug mache, wird der Datei-Indexer gestartet. Irgendwann kommt dann

" Der Strigi-Dienst kann nicht initialisiert werden...." und der Datei-Indexer startet.

?????? Verstehe ich nicht.

Nach neuem LogIn gleiches Spiel.

----------

## bas89

Wie ich gerade sehen kann, ist es hier genauso...

----------

## bas89

Da ich eh nichts wichtiges in Akonadi, Nepomuk oder so gespeichert hatte, habe ich die Virtuoso-Datenbank gelöscht und neu indexieren lassen. Nun klappt es wieder. Also scheint es mit etwas im Home-Verzeichnis zusammenzuhängen (Datenbank- oder Konfigurationsfehler).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wo liegt die Virtuoso-Datenbank ? (Will nicht suchen.

----------

## bas89

```
bas89@laptop ~ :) % rm -R .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobacken

rm -R .kde/share/config/nepomuks*

```

Bitte mach vorher ein Backup. Die Befehle führte ich aus, es war hier kein Backup nötig, da ich eh noch nichts wichtiges in den Datenbanken speicherte.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wo liegt die Virtuoso-Datenbank ? (Will nicht suchen.

 

Es geht um die Datenbank mit den Tags, welche Nepomuk verwaltet. kde legt alles mögliche in ~/.kde ab. Unter ~/.kde/share/apps liegen die Applikationsdaten. Ich will aber jetzt nicht nachschauen.

----------

